# 29.75 Pig 9LB



## txspeck

What a great day! Got on the water about 10:00 and seems like I was catching fish all day, probably caught 22 trout 20" to 22" range and 3 reds. Then around 4:00 caught a 25.50 then about an hour later my PB 29.75 When she came up on top I knew she was a great fish she tailed walked for about 20 yards it seems and all I could see was her huge yellow mouth desperately trying to spit my fatboy. After about 15 min of her stripping line, she finally gave up and she ended up in my net. I thought for sure she was my 30" but she came up a little short. I Put her on the boga and she weighed in at 9LB. Put her back in the water and just smiled as she disappeared.

Gents, if you want to catch big trout watch http://www.troutsupport.com/ videos! Very informative and great tips that will help you land a trout of a lifetime!

All fish were caught on corks and fatboys. Fish were in 3 to 4 ft of water about 75 yards of points. Water temp 65, winds SSE 15,
Fishing should be good all week!


----------



## beerdruid

Wow! Outstanding. Congrats on your PB.


----------



## juan valdez

congrats! **** fine looking fish there.


----------



## BFI-TX

Nice! Congrats.


----------



## SafetyMan

Congratulations on a beautiful fish!


----------



## KDubBlast

Beautiful. Good Job on the CPR!


----------



## Drifting Yak

Very nice spec there Mr. txspeck! Lemme know if you ever need someone to come with ya to help hold the fish! :rotfl:


----------



## DIHLON

Great job!


----------



## sharkchum

That's a pig. Congratulations


----------



## sotexhookset

Well done and a big congrats. Great fish.


----------



## My Coast Outdoors

Great fish and advice!


----------



## TatterTot

That's awesome. Not just the monster but the fact you found a steady bite.


----------



## trophytroutman

Nice hawg Bill!!!


----------



## Trailer Rig

Awesome fish


----------



## glojim

Great report!

With wind up to 15mph, did u hug the shoreline to avoid the wind/choppy water?


----------



## Flats Mark

Awesome post!!!


----------



## Bow'd-Up

Nice catch!
Great release!

Yep, the girls always try to spit my Fat Boy too!


----------



## Explorer123

Nice fish. Great story. Sounds like a wonderful trip! Congrats.


----------



## troutsupport

Awesome fish TxSpeck. Nice work Brotha! you've done the work and watching them over and over and put the knowledge into play BIG TIME. 

Congrats on a beautiful fish. T


----------



## GeeTee

Sheeet - look at the head on that thing. Congrats!!!!


----------



## RogerTherk

that would be on my wall, at least a replica. Nice catch


----------



## RRbohemian

Nice fatty. Good to see you let her make more fatties like her.


----------



## troutsupport

Awesome fish for sure. I added a couple fat ones late yesterday.. CPR'd them.


----------



## Fishon 13

Nice fish congrats.


----------



## troutsupport

You've had a heck of a season so far Bill.. keep it up brotha, still some big 'uns left to be caught for sure.


----------



## smacha538

Congrats on the pig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderson Guide Service

Awesome!!


----------



## trophytroutman

Your 30" is waiting for ya. Still a heck of a fish.


----------



## Guitarfish

Nothing but a super catch!


----------



## schoalbeast101

Great fish! Isn't it awesome how those pigs almost look and act like a different species of fish! When you see them attached to your line they don't look like a normal trout. I guess because they aren't. lol.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures

dude !


----------



## Troutamizer

That is a fish of a lifetime congratulation!


----------



## GOTAWAY

I great fish txspec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghbyram

Well done.


----------



## gonzo1981

WOW that's I biggin great job.


----------



## sqr71

That was a very nice fish. Way to go on letting her go back to making more.


----------



## JimD

Nice fish glad that you put her back. So close kinda like shooting that big buck that scores in the high 160's and misses that 170 net.

I had my best at 30.5 by tape and she had just spawned the night before and boggaed at 9.25. You always dream about that 30+ and 10 plus. That is what keeps us out there. Looking and dreaming and wondered just how big the big ones were that did not make it to the boga.  

I got my pxs gave her a kiss and revived her a minute and let her eased her back into the water and wondering what she would weighed if had caught her the day before. 

Good luck and stay with looking for that "book" fish. 


Tobin has great dvd's heck I took them with me in November the weekend of the super moon and managed to watch all of them while hunting it was so slow. Got a fair 140 class 8 point but it was SLOW hunting and great movie time with a dvd player and ear plug I was able to hunt and watch dvds.

Amazing what you see and pick up each time you watch them.


----------



## ctsa

What a pig! That first head shake on top of a rush you can only explain to others that have experienced it! 

Tight lines


----------



## Vulash

Congratulations! Thats a beauty


----------

